# iJoy Limitless RDTA Plus



## Dubz (29/6/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/16)

What is this!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (30/6/16)

Already posted here @Gizmo 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ijoy-limitless-rdta-plus.t25197/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/16)

Dubz said:


> Already posted here @Gizmo
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ijoy-limitless-rdta-plus.t25197/



Silly me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/16)




----------



## Aneego (30/6/16)

When will they be available in South Africa?


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/6/16)

This looks great and daniel's review is pretty thorough, I just wish they'd wait 'till I atleast break something before releasing a revision, vaping is starting to feel like cell phone business model.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (30/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> This looks great and daniel's review is pretty thorough, I just wish they'd wait 'till I atleast break something before releasing a revision, vaping is starting to feel like cell phone business model.


At least with cell phones the main, big manufacturers release around the same time and generally twice a year for flagship models.

Vape products its like once a month.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

I have a problem, I am addicted to buying vape equipment. I just bought my limitless and this is out. OMG look how awesome the red one looks!!! Worse than cellphones for sure

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/6/16)

WOW RRP $48.00 if you buy straight from limitless  and $43.00 from heavengifts  need to get a third job...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mark121m (30/6/16)

wow 2.5mm wire holes thats big
i decided to design a tank n alot goes into this process alot of new changes they didnt for-

image below is just me having fun

see


----------



## M_Thre3 (30/6/16)

R colored screws in the tank really a good idea? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## piffht (30/6/16)

Guy sounds a bit like Borat. Can't unhear.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PsyCLown (30/6/16)

Not sure which thread to post in now...

I wonder how this compares to the Avocado 24?


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/6/16)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> Guy sounds a bit like Borat. Can't unhear.



Hahahaha i was thinking the exact same thing.... Hahahaha


----------



## zadiac (1/7/16)

M_Thre3 said:


> R colored screws in the tank really a good idea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



It's stainless steel. It changes colour when heated up. It's not paint.


----------



## Silver (1/7/16)

Several of the above posts have been moved to this existing thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dstroya (1/7/16)

zadiac said:


> It's stainless steel. It changes colour when heated up. It's not paint.



The coloured screws are hardened titanium


----------



## RichJB (1/7/16)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> Guy sounds a bit like Borat. Can't unhear.



Daniel has the distinction of simultaneously being the best reviewer and the worst presenter/talker. What you gain on the swings, you lose on the roundabouts. 



PsyCLown said:


> I wonder how this compares to the Avocado 24?



That is the key question. Rip Trippers reviewed the original Limitless and bombed it, saying that the Avo gives three things that the Limitless doesn't: 510 drip tip adapter, extra glass tank and baffle to block one side of the deck for single coils. Other than that, he liked the Limitless. As the marketing blurb says, they listened and have rectified all three points. So I'd guess they are very close now. The two things I prefer about the Plus are the larger capacity and the side fill. The one thing the Avo has which the Plus still doesn't is the small airflow channel through the baffle. The Plus's baffle is solid so airflow is blocked off completely on that side. I'm not sure how much difference that will make, though. I love my Avo but would certainly consider the Plus.


----------



## PsyCLown (1/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Daniel has the distinction of simultaneously being the best reviewer and the worst presenter/talker. What you gain on the swings, you lose on the roundabouts.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the key question. Rip Trippers reviewed the original Limitless and bombed it, saying that the Avo gives three things that the Limitless doesn't: 510 drip tip adapter, extra glass tank and baffle to block one side of the deck for single coils. Other than that, he liked the Limitless. As the marketing blurb says, they listened and have rectified all three points. So I'd guess they are very close now. The two things I prefer about the Plus are the larger capacity and the side fill. The one thing the Avo has which the Plus still doesn't is the small airflow channel through the baffle. The Plus's baffle is solid so airflow is blocked off completely on that side. I'm not sure how much difference that will make, though. I love my Avo but would certainly consider the Plus.


Yeah, I really want to get one of them when I get a larger mod which can take larger atomisers. 

As for the limitless and the single coil blocker, I am sure you can drill a small hole through it so that it is like the Avocado... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (11/7/16)

So I ordered one from Gearbest, so will have to wait a lil until it arrives however I am quite keen to give it a go


----------



## Caramia (11/7/16)

And available at Sir Vape!


----------



## MoneymanVape (11/7/16)

Caramia said:


> And available at Sir Vape!


Sorry im.bit confused. Doesn't sir vape say 24mm?which is the plus?


----------



## Franky (11/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


>



That red does look the business @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ripstorm (12/7/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Sorry im.bit confused. Doesn't sir vape say 24mm?which is the plus?



The PLUS is 25mm
Ordered from SirVape this morning. Should have it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (12/7/16)

Ripstorm said:


> The PLUS is 25mm
> Ordered from SirVape this morning. Should have it tomorrow


Please let us know how you find it once you get it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EZBlend (12/7/16)

Got my Limitless plus last night, stuck in some 11 wraps with weaver wire and very rough wick. However felt sad that it didn't match up with my original limitless. The extra juice capacity was what grabbed my attention but I think it could be a number of factors that lead to my "bleg" feeling, such as i prefer SS316L simple builds and the weaver wire doesn't seem to work for me. 

The flavor is still insane as ever and once i install more preferable coils in ill give better feed back. I am not ready to part with the plus but it needs me to tinker to make it remind me of the normal Limitless.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ripstorm (13/7/16)

So got my limitless PLUS this morning. Popped in the coils that came with the tank and wicked it. Must say, I'm really enjoying this tank.
Coming from a Griffin 22mm, I feel that this is definitely an upgrade. This thing guzzles juice though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (13/7/16)

Ripstorm said:


> So got my limitless PLUS this morning. Popped in the coils that came with the tank and wicked it. Must say, I'm really enjoying this tank.
> Coming from a Griffin 22mm, I feel that this is definitely an upgrade. This thing guzzles juice though!


Also got the limitless plus yesterday, even with the higher capacity tank, this thing is a downgrade lol, because for some reason, I go through 6.5ml faster than the previous 5ml tank. And another con I found is the 510 pin is longer than the previous version, it doesn't play well with my cuboid. It pushes the pin down to the bottom before I can even screw the tank in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mozia (13/7/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Sorry im.bit confused. Doesn't sir vape say 24mm?which is the plus?



Looks like he's got the new 25mm plus in and the older 24mm


----------



## Sheldon12 (25/7/16)

anyone have one for sale on the forum? in jhb?


----------



## BossIreland (25/7/16)

Vape Africa has just brought them in and selling for R519 as far as I am aware

Reactions: Like 1


----------

